# struts for 200sx?



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

i cant decide what struts to buy, and need help deciding between the tokico and kyb. has anyone used the kyb gr-2's? any luck? they are about 50$ cheaper than the tokico blues. im just wondering if its worth it at all.
thanks.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

If your gonna stick with the stock springs, then go with the kyb gr-2s...


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

actually, im going to use suspension techniques springs, about 1.5 inch drop.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

tim's 95 se-r said:


> *actually, im going to use suspension techniques springs, about 1.5 inch drop. *


 Then go with the KYB AGX struts, the gr-2s are better suited for stock springs...


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

well if your decision now is between kyb agx and tokico... ive had both. i had tok's with eibach springs and now have agx's with GC's. i would recommend agx's any day over tok's. plus if u have tok's and ever decide that u want to upgrade to GC coilovers then u are screwed. coilovers wont fit on the tok's. i figure that out the hard way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

*ok*



sentrapower93 said:


> *Then go with the KYB AGX struts, the gr-2s are better suited for stock springs... *


what are u basing this off of they are the same height as stock same travel het have more pressure and rebound and can handle more abuse. cutting the bumps stops in half then buying b13 front strut(to get more suspension travel) should be sufficient enough for a more comfortable ride.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

look the gr-2's are not suited for lowering your car. Take this from an idiot that used them. They lasted me about 8 months and now they are shot. Just do it right the first time and buy the agx's because if you dont you will be spending alot of money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

well where can i get the agx's the cheapest?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

not sure if it is the cheapest but tirerack.com has them for $113 per front and $85 per rear. bout $400


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *well where can i get the agx's the cheapest? *


 www.p-s-t.com $389 shipped...


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

ive decided to get the agx's, will i gain from getting the b13 fronts? i know there is the same question about 3 threads down, but it was just arguing, and never really seemed to answer.
once again, im using suspension techniques 1.5" springs.
thanks.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

No you will not. 

The 1/2 inch gain from B13 fronts is "realized" only if you use it as a basis for coilovers. Reason is the measurement from lower spring perch to bottom of strut is identicasl in both B13 and B14 AGXs.

The 1/2 inch difference is from the top of the strut body to the bottom and you can not take advantage of it with your springs.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

what about a 2" drop will i notice the b13 fronts then?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *what about a 2" drop will i notice the b13 fronts then? *


Like it was stated you will only get increased travel with the B13 front strut if you use coilovers.


----------

